# Mercedes-Benz-Portal



## Tonguru (31 Januar 2003)

Erhielt heute (31.01.) auf dem Postweg ein Schreiben, verfasst am 13.01., mit dem Dank an meinem Interesse und meiner Registrierung sowie meinen "persönlichen Daten" zum Login auf der Seite des Mercedes-Benz-Portals, mit dem Hinweis auf die vielen Möglichkeiten, die sich mir dort bieten. 
Username, Kennwort, E-Mail-Adresse ([email protected]), Anschrift stimmte nicht ganz, und der Hinweis, bei Rückfragen doch die (kostenpflichtige) Service-Nummer zu benutzen.

Kannte diese Site bis dahin nicht, war mir keiner Registrierung bewußt, und suchte nach Klärung. Nun ja, der Login funktionierte, nach meinem persönlichen Postfach suchte ich vergebens, und auch eine Mailadd zur Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Betreiber der Site ist nicht ausfindig zu machen.

Würde mich jetzt interessieren ob das eine großangelegte Werbemaßnahme ist oder ob da jemand versucht hat sich unter meinem Namen zu registrieren, aus was weiß ich für Gründen auch immer?

Hat sonst noch jemand ein solches Schreiben erhalten?

Die Site ist www.mercedes-benz.t-online.de und (für mich als Opel-Fahrer) eigentlich keinen Besuch wert  , aber Dialer-frei (immerhin...).


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2003)

Eine Seite , die zwingend verlangt Cookies zu erlauben, gehört sowieso in die Mülltonne :abgelehnt: 



			
				Mercedes Benz schrieb:
			
		

> Verwendung von Cookies im Mercedes-Benz Portal
> Das Mercedes-Benz Portal nutzt Cookies ausschließlich, um Ihre persönlich eingestellte Konfiguration des Portals anzuzeigen. Dazu werden Sie nach Ihrer Anmeldung an dem anonymisierten Cookie identifiziert. Der Cookie selbst enthält keinerlei persönliche Daten. Nach einem festgelegten Zeitraum von etwa 2 Stunden verfällt der anonymisierte Cookie automatisch. Durch diese Maßnahme soll sichergestellt werden, dass Dritte keinen Zugang zur Ihren Daten erhalten (z.B. wenn Sie den Computer einmal verlassen sollten, ohne sich abzumelden).
> 
> Das Mercedes-Benz Portal verwendet Cookies nicht, um:
> ...



Was für ein Nonsens :withstupid: 

gruß
tf


----------



## Torian (4 Februar 2003)

Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> und auch eine Mailadd zur Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Betreiber der Site ist nicht ausfindig zu machen.



click auf "direkt zum Portal", dann links im Menü unten "Impressum", bringt dich zu:
http://www.mercedes-benz.t-online.de/NASApp/portal/dcxHome?category=category16

Das Impressum ist ziemlich ausführlich.

Gruß horst


----------



## Tonguru (5 Februar 2003)

Hallo Horst, 

seltsam, da hatte ich doch auch draufgeklickt, aber keine e-Mail-Add gefunden.  Na jedenfalls hab ich sie jetzt gesehen. Wahrscheinlich hatte mein Browser zu langsam geladen - wird wohl doch Zeit für DSL 

Danke für deine Nachforschungen, hab mal ne Mail hingeschickt und bin jetzt sehr gespannt...

Gruß, Tonguru


----------



## Tonguru (14 Februar 2003)

Antwort auf meine Mail an das Portal:


Sehr geehrter Herr -----, 

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. 

Wir registrieren grundsätzlich nicht selbstständig und beziehen auch keine Adressdaten über Drittfirmen. Ihre Registrierung in unserem Portal erfolgte aufgrund einer Sonderaktion mit damit verbundenen Gewinnspiel. Diese fand ende letzten Jahres oder anfang diesen Jahres statt. Den genauen Ort können wir Ihnen gerne mitteilen, wenn Sie uns das Anschreiben zukommen lassen. 

Bei dieser Sonderaktion wurde ein Flyer mit Ihren Daten ausgefüllt und unterschrieben. Wir gehen dabei grundsätzlich davon aus, daß derjenige den Flyer mit seinen eigenen Daten ausfüllt. Auf Wunsch von Ihnen löschen wir selbstverständlich sofort Ihre Daten bei uns. Bitte lassen Sie uns hierzu einfach eine E-Mail zukommen mit dem Benutzernamen, wie er in unserem Anschreiben angegeben wurde. Dies dient uns zur Sicherheit, daß wir nicht unberechtigt den Account eines Dritten löschen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Kind regards


Nun ja, habe um Austragung gebeten und bin mal gespannt, wer da unter Angabe meiner Daten an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen hat


----------



## DieBorg (14 Februar 2003)

und dein gewinn war der eintrag im portal  :vlol:


----------

